

VHX raises $1.25M for film self-distribution from Lerer, kn0thing, Sacca & more - jamiew
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/19/vhx-1-25-million-lerer-ventures/

======
mbs348
comments from TC "The best founder/market fit ever" - amen

